# Compiling 8-CURRENT on 7-STABLE



## Voltar (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a quick question, I normally compile the base system and the GENERIC kernel in a jail on my build/development machine. Then export /usr/src/ and /usr/obj since its a lot faster than compiling for each machine.  I've always compiled the same major version though, would compiling 8-CURRENT in a jail on my 7-STABLE build machine cause any problems when exporting and installing?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2009)

No problem at all. Lots of people have compiled 7.0 on 6.4, and then 8.0 on 7.2. Whether you reboot into the new major version after building it, or export the source tree to install it somewhere else is of no consequence (/usr/src and /usr/obj are 'self-contained').


----------



## Voltar (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought so, I just wanted to be sure. 

I did however think of another question though. Is it possibly to build the kernels for multiple machines in a single source tree? e.g. `# make buildkernel KERNCONF=WHATEVER` for each of the kernels I would like to build (given the configs are in the correct location)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, it is even possible to build for different architectures from the same source tree. These builds will simply occupy different sub-directories in /usr/obj/ (to be precise: /usr/obj/usr/src/sys.


----------

